# Silicol Gel. Wow!



## elenacs (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm here trying to get insight into my daughter's chronic condition. She's 13 has had GI issues her whole life...since infancy. Been through nearly every test/procedure all to find normal results. She was scheduled for another endoscopy (has had 2 before) and a colonoscopy (never had one done) yesterday but we all came down with the flu last week and we had to cancel it.

She has always struggled with fullness, IBS-A, GERD but has done ok in terms of school and getting on with life the best she can. She's seen at Children's Hospital in Boston by one of the top pediatric Motility docs in the country. We're lucky to live close to the city.

Summer 2016 after a trip to Mexico she came down with a horrible bout of God knows what. Looking back it was probably gastritis, dysbiosis in the gut causing loose bowel movements numerous times a day, etc....She did a 3 week course of Rifaximin which constipated her and took away maybe 50% of her symptoms but after 2 days of stopping the loose stool and pain came back. Did low Fodmap Diet for 4 weeks which was amazing for her in everyday.....But then after the 4 weeks she and I caught and AWFUL GI bug. She's never been the same. Chronic loose stool. Doc put her on Pepto Bismol which helped her so much. Constipated her a bit but it she was eating well, no pain, doing terrific. Yet every time she went off the Pepto the loose stool and pain would come roaring back. Even a tiny bit of Pepto would calm it all down (¼ dose a day!). This is why she was scheduled for the colonoscopy..to see if there was something else going on.

Last week she caught the flu, so she took no Pepto. After 3 days the cramping started and the stool starting to loosening up. For whatever reason I purchased Silicol Gel a month ago because I was searching for an alternative to Pepto as it isn't a good long-term solution. I started to give her 1-2 doses a day (3 is standard). Within a day her symptoms settled down and she's actually more constipated, but not pain. I'm going to cut her back to once a day and see if that will help counter the constipation. It's only been 5 days but I can't believe this supplement actually is helping her. I think it proves that there are toxins in her gut causing all of her symptoms. I haven't told her GI or dietician yet because I want a good 2-3 weeks before I inform them of how the SIlicol is working.

Anyone have thoughts on Silicol Gel? Enterosorb is a similar type of product that I might purchase for her to try instead if this is too constpiating.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RubyinMD (Jul 16, 2016)

Can you tell me the brand you bought and what dosage your daughter is taking?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes,please update.I see it expensive.


----------



## elenacs (Apr 10, 2017)

Saguna Silicol Gel (not the topical version).

I purchased it on Amazon out of desperation. Read about a million reviews from the UK and decided to give it a go. She is 13 and can take adult dosages.

The bottle says adults 1TBSP 3x/day. I started with 1 TBSP and went up to 1 TBSP 2x/day. Every other day I only give 1TBSP. If she gets too backed up I have sometimes given 2tsp a day. I play with the dosage but haven't gone over 2 TBSP a day.

For all the aggravation and pain she has gone through...all the various supplements, probiotics and testing she's gone through I will be happy to shell out the $ for this stuff if it is helpful to her. She has had no cramping of bloating with its usage. In the past 2 weeks she has had the flu and now another awful sore throat congestion virus going around her school and it is still keeping her IBS-D in check. All my fingers are crossed!

I am going to reach out to her nutritionist Kate S. and let her know my finding. I am certain she has toxins in her GI tract causing her IBS-D. It's not all 'in her head.' This is just validating my belief.

Best,

Elena


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Just to add something to the Silicol topic and to try to understand better how it benefits to some people, I've read a study this week end (http://mbio.asm.org/content/6/2/e00300-15.abstract) talking about how most of us are lacking of Faecalibacterium prausnitzii strain in our guts. This particular bacteria is an anti-inflammatory one and it's difficult to make it grow, pack, sell etc... as it dies in contact to O2 and only prosper in an CO2 environment, so you won't find a probiotic with this particular strain.

Nevertheless, as it prosper in a CO2 environment, it's possible to "feed it" with a prebiotic and if I understand this well, Silicol Gel and salycilic acid plays that role and nurture Faecalibacterium prausnitzii in patient gut.

So I dont' know if people around here having success with Silicol Gel had the opportunity to have a test of their microbiome to know what type of strains they are lacking ? And if Faecalibacterium prausnitzii were one of them ?

I didn't had this particular test myself but I bought a bottle of Silicol Gel, I will let you know if it improves my condition !


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

I tried silica gel many years ago for acne, and don't remember it helping my bowels. I noticed the other day however that there are a few brands that are marketed specifically for gastrointestinal health, rather than skin, hair and nails.

I've ordered a bottle of Silicol Gel to try, and have also emailed Saguna and Hubner to find out if their silica gel actually differs from those marketed for skin, hair and nails.


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

I got a quick response from both companies.

Saguna (Silicol Gel) was brief, but said Silicol Gel is thicker than silica gel for hair, skin and nails, and therefore acts on soothing the bowel instead of absorbing into your bloodstream.

Hubner's response was more detailed.

"Both products differ in their active ingredient content which leads to two different basic modes of action: Silicea Gastro-Intestinal Gel contains a higher content of silicic acid and forms huge molecule complexes which the human body cannot absorb. That means the mode of action of Silicea Gastro-Intestinal Gel is just physical. This mode of action is needed and used to support the binding of pathogens thus treating acute gastrointestinal complaints associated with abdominal pain, nausea, vomiting, flatulence and diarrhea.

The gel for hair and nails and connective tissue contains less silicic acid which makes the gel very easy to absorb by the body but this gel has not the strong binding capacity that Silicea Gastro-Intestinal Gel provides."


----------



## elenacs (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you for that information.

It's been nearly 3 weeks on Silicol Gel and she's only taking about 1 TBSP a day. The packaging says 1 TBSP 3x/day so she's on the low-end. Sometimes she's a bit constipated and then other days she has a near perfect stool. It's crazy. No IBS symptoms except one day of minor nausea that passed after a minute.

I totally now believe her IBS is caused by toxins from some bad bacteria.

I hope whomever decides to give it a go gets similar results. And I hope the effects remain. It's been the most effective thing she's every tried and she's tried alot.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm on Silicol gel for 5 days now, 3 tblspn/day, improving my condition but still experiencing bloating and urgencies.


----------



## elenacs (Apr 10, 2017)

*UPDATE:*

It's been a month on Silocol and my teenage daughter has had no cramping, bloating, or loose stool. If anything it makes her a bit constipated so I lessen the dose. She takes one dose a day (bottle says to take 3/day) and sometimes ¾ dose a day if she tells me she hasn't had a BM. She has suffered from suspected SIBO/IBS since she was very little. A bad GI bug (norovirus) a year and a half ago caused her IBS to spiral out of control and was deemed IBS-PI. The Silicol gel has made a tremendous impact thus far. After another month on it, I will have her take some days off of it and see what happens.


----------



## jleek (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi there. Wondering if the Silicol Gel is still working for your daughter since a few months have passed. Would you please give an update? Thank you.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

The mechanism of action reminds me of Bentonite Clay or Activated Charcoal.

I may try this!


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

just purchased my first bottle of silicol gel by saguna. Today is my first day on it, i will report any improvements. Anyone else having continued success with it?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

njstomach3 said:


> just purchased my first bottle of silicol gel by saguna. Today is my first day on it, i will report any improvements. Anyone else having continued success with it?


Any updates on your trial?


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

as of today all is well. I cant say im 100% free of any symptoms but there is a huge improvement in quieting of the gut. Its only been a week so its hard to be certain though. I think its worth the investment of $30 from amazon.


----------



## elenacs (Apr 10, 2017)

Sorry, it's been a while since I first posted this. My daughter has been taking Silicol for 6 months now and has been about 90-95%% cured from her horrible IBS. She will have an odd random day (like yesterday...her first day of 8th grade) where she had gas bubbles and then loose stool and so I give her two doses of Silicol that day instead of the one dose she usually takes (sometimes she only takes ¾ of a dose). When she has that odd day like yesterday I also give her one Pepto Tablet (which is considered ½ dose) to additionally stabilize things...then she continues to use Silicol 2x day for three days...and then back down to once a day to keep her back in 'remission.' Interestingly, our dog has IBD/Crohns and I started him on 1 dose of Enterosgel (similar to Silicone Gel...different brand) a day to firm up his stools and it's slowly working for him. This brand is used by vets in Europe and now Australia. I truly believe these type of adsorbent are going to be part of the future of GI treatment. For us, the money spent has been worth it, because she has finally has a great quality of life. I pray it continues to work for her and anyone willing to give it a try. It was our last resort before more heavy-duty medications which probably would have done nothing except cause side effects. At her annual GI appnt at Boston Children's, I brought the bottle for him to see. He was impressed and thrilled at the results and will be looking into it more.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome to hear of your results. Thank you so much for sharing everything in such detail for everyone. I truly hope that people read your experience and are able to help themselves because of it!!


----------



## elenacs (Apr 10, 2017)

Another update: One dose of Saguna oral Silicol Gel a day and my daughter has been doing well (knock on wood...we have hit the 7 month mark). Hardly any symptoms at all. Whenever we get a minor hiccup (one small cramp or one loose stool) she takes two doses a day for two days and then back down to one a day. She can still eat whatever she wants will no symptoms. I encourage anyone who feels they have tried nearly everything to at least give it a try. We were about to go on more antibiotics and stronger GI medications before trying this product.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I am interested to try this. I have tried diatomaceous earth in the past which is like a dried silica that I drank in water. Any idea if these are similar or like the same thing?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

njstomach3 said:


> as of today all is well. I cant say im 100% free of any symptoms but there is a huge improvement in quieting of the gut. Its only been a week so its hard to be certain though. I think its worth the investment of $30 from amazon.


Do you have an update nj? Still doing well on this gel?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

mellosphere said:


> I am interested to try this. I have tried diatomaceous earth in the past which is like a dried silica that I drank in water. Any idea if these are similar or like the same thing?


You'd imagine they'd be somewhat similar. Considering the ingredients in both are exactly the same, silicon dioxide.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

njstomach3 said:


> as of today all is well. I cant say im 100% free of any symptoms but there is a huge improvement in quieting of the gut. Its only been a week so its hard to be certain though. I think its worth the investment of $30 from amazon.


I'm curious how this silicol gel is working for you over the past few months.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

I am raising this topic because I have decided to try Silicol gel after reading about it here and in other reviews I found online. In my country you can buy this product only in a pharmacy and it is a bit expensive but I don't care as long as it's helpful. 
I started taking it 6 days ago and I can see and feel the improvements. My abdominal pain and cramping are gone. I feel my bowels and stomach are much calmer and there is no nausea or dizzines or heart palpitations induced by bowel movements. 
My silent reflux has calmed down consideraby and with it post-nasal drip that this reflux was causing. I still feel it but not as iritating and painful as before.
I have a fear that this gel would constipate me to much(I have IBS-A)if I were to take it in recommended dose and that is why I take just one small children spoon(like 1/2 a tablespoon) a day. I increased the size of the food portions I was eating after 2 days of taking it and that was a huge deal for me since I was unable to eat more than a few bites of food. 
Last night I tried to eat some of my medium trigger food on purpose to test it and it did not harm me. This morning there was a slight discomfort before BM but still no pain.
I am happy with my results so far and will try to increase the dose in time to see if it will be even more helpful.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

I didn't think I would be writing an update so soon but these are strange circumstances. Yesterday I had tuna steak and sweet potato for lunch. Took my dose of silicol while I was still at work an hour before meal as it says on the bottle. I came home from the office and made my lunch but something was not right. I could not eat and after half a steak I simply gave up. I got nauseous and my stomach started cramping followed by BM. I felt uneasy and extremely tired for the rest of the day with headache and generally feeling unwell. 
This morning I read in the newspaper that they are withdrawing that tuna steak from the store because of very high(not allowed) histamine content and that it is not safe for consumption! So I must say that clearly I had a reaction to this and I think it would've been even worse without this gel.
Today I feel okay-ish..a bit weird but tolerable.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Elenac,

I'm a bit late to the party, but I just read the postings. I am so happy to hear about your daughter's improvement, but I want to say a few words about yourself...

You are a great parent. It's hard for children (and some adults) to understand that nothing matters more to us than the happiness and well-being of our children. No matter how old they get, we are always watching over them. God bless you...and your children.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello
This is my 2 week update. So far so good. I have increased the dose to 2 tea spoons a day-before lunch and dinner and will adjust it if necessary. My stomach feels ok, no pain or urgency like before. I still have multiple BM but don't mind them. Reflux is also better now that I've added the evening dose and I feel I can sleep again. 
Unfortunately I ended up in the hospital (ER) two days in a row because of chest pain and other reasons but I took the gel and my ibs didn't flare up despite my lack of sleep and major stress. I am amazed by this product!


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello
Tomorrow will be 3 weeks total of taking silicol gel and 10 days of taking it 2 times a day. My dose is 2*1 teaspoon and I think it suits me. I take it before lunch and dinner. Reflux is gone and I sleep better. There are no cramps, urgencies, stomach pain or similar ibs related things. I can eat more and overall I feel much better. I experiment with some moderate trigger foods and so far so good. I want to expand the food options I have but slow. Number of BM has decreased and I plan to add fiber in my diet because I think this gel could constipate me if I'm not careful.For now I am very happy and ibs is the least of my problems at the moment.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

I've been taking silicol for one month now. Things are good and I eat more. My stomach is much calmer, reflux also. BM are not urgent nor painful. Mostly I have multiple BM(3) but I dont mind. If I, by chance,eat my trigger food then things don't end well but it lasts for maybe half a day or so not as long as before. I will continue with this for a while and update you. It has definitely made a difference for me!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's wonderful! so glad to hear that it is helping you!


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Thank you annie7!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you're welcome!


----------



## ZimaBlue (Jul 26, 2020)

Ordered mine today, I'll let you know how it goes, supposed to be going on a walking holiday in the lake district next week, so need a miracle!


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

I wish you luck ZimaBlue!
This is my second month of taking it 2 times a day and I'm happy with it. Hope it works for you


----------



## ZimaBlue (Jul 26, 2020)

So after one day of taking it my sleep tracker on fitbit says I was restless in sleep 9 times, it's been over 20 times for months & my morning stool has gone from a 6 or 7 on the Bristol stool guide to a 5! Pain almost entirely gone, bloating all gone.

Could just be a natural change, but so far so good. I'll update in a few days.


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

That is great news ZimaBlue! Hope it continues that way  and that you can have a good holiday!!!


----------



## ZimaBlue (Jul 26, 2020)

Didn't work for me
:-(


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

So sorry it didn't work for you! 
Don't give up and keep on trying different things-something will surely work!!!
For me the gel is still working its magic and I am happy with my results. Slowly I'm adding more and more food to my diet and things are looking good. I don't plan on stopping the gel for another month at least. Then I'll think about laying off of it for a week or so, just to see how will I do without it.


----------



## ZimaBlue (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep, it's got to be individual, I'm currently trying an exclusion diet & meditation, fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## ZimaBlue (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep, it's got to be individual, I'm currently trying an exclusion diet & meditation, fingers crossed. Xx


----------

